# aubiose(hemp), whats going on



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

whats going on with aubiose at the moment, ive been waiting about a month and theres still none round here, i got 4 snakes needing an upgrade to larger boxes and nothing about:bash:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

It's still readily available in my area?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> It's still readily available in my area?


 
dammit, bit too far:lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

That's always the underlying problem!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Horse Bedding

Yeah OK you have to pay P&P but if theres none around : victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> Horse Bedding
> 
> Yeah OK you have to pay P&P but if theres none around : victory:


cheers for that, i might go for that:no1:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i can get it.

i just had a quote for 20kg sack £7.77

shame you are so far


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i found some locally and just picked it up, £7-80, now i can bump 4 corns upto the rub's:no1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good shizzle.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

i use it on most my torts and the african hedgehogs about the same price here in gloucestershire,i thought most snake owners used aspen?is that dearer.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

yea i use aspen at the mo but when thats gone im going to use auboise (hemp)

and hemp is half the price


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

aubiose is better than standard hemp too, less dusty:no1:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi

Jamie-C, where will you be getting your hemp/abiose from? I see from your posts that you are in Taunton; I'm in Yeovil so just up the road. : victory:

Also, for interest, what reptile shops in this area (ie anywhere within about 2 hrs drive!!!) would you recommend? So far I've found a couple in Bristol, 1 in Bournemouth and 1 in Exeter - all about an hour away. Are there any nearer to Taunton/Yeovil that you know of that I haven't found yet (and no I don't count garden centres LOL)? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Phone or email Aubiose themselves for your local stockist *0800 3891703 or [email protected] *


----------

